# Honda engine surging



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

My boss has been having a little trouble the past couple of days trying to figure out what is wrong with a pressure washer with a Honda 5hp engine on it. The engine will crank right up and run, but it hunts or surges at idle (doesn't do it under load). The engine has a brand new carb on it since the old one was too dirty to try and clean, and the fuel system has been gone through 3 times now (it's clean enough to eat off of). 

We have checked and double check every thing on this motor and it still wants to surge. We have checked the governer adjustment, the fuel system (carb, fuel tank, and fuel pump), and looked everywhere for air leaks. The carb appears to be getting enough fuel so I'm almost positive the problem is in the carb itself. Have any of you had experience with a bad Honda carb right out of the box? Does anyone have any other suggestions of things to check?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Never mind...

He kept telling me that it was a carb problem so I took it apart today and took a look at it (first time I've looked at it). As soon as I got the carb off I realized what the problem was....the intake gasket was on upside down so the carb was just sucking air. I flipped the gasket over, put it back together, and now it runs perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

what did the ole boss think of that lol i'd have to rub it in a little


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, i'd want to rub it in too. reason why if everything was good i would have said it was a carb problem


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Nah..I'm not going to rub it in. We all have our stupid moments


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah we all do sometimes or another


----------

